# Meteor Season



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The Perseids are coming. Clicky - Sky and Telescope

This shower is one of the best each summer. Don't need a telescope (in fact it's pretty hard to use one for this) just a nice comfy lawn chair and clear skies! If you get a chance to get out where it is dark - do it!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I saw some yesterday morning when I was out jogging before dawn. I didn't realize there was a specific reason for it. Thanks for sharing!

Micah


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> The Perseids are coming. Clicky - Sky and Telescope
> 
> This shower is one of the best each summer. Don't need a telescope (in fact it's pretty hard to use one for this) just a nice comfy lawn chair and clear skies! *If you get a chance to get out where it is dark - do it!
> *


Thanks for the tip... I told DH what you said... he seemed pretty enthused about it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Darn!
We never get to see anything cool like that around here








The surrounding city lights keep it almost as light as day


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Can't wait...pays to live in a small town for stuff like this. ---mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Darn!
> We never get to see anything cool like that around here
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like an Outback road trip is in order..."Get out where it is dark..."

MaeJae


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I already have been watching the skies and we have seen several each night, it is a bummer be are heading to a full moon. I know the moon is important and all but I hate it most of the time sense it seems to always be close to full when I get time to use my scope. Like this next week, we will be camping all week and the moon will be full by the end of the week so I'm not even going to bring the scope. So if we don't get to much fog we will be watching for the meteors.

I agree that you don't need a telescope but last week I was cursing the skies with the telescope and saw several meteors in the scope that would have been to dim to see with your naked eyes, and I have had lots of pictures ruined by meteors streaking through the frame.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder.

May watch if I can pry my body out of bed.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The meteor shower peaks tonight just after midnight. Stretch your Olympics evening another hour or two and watch the show!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

So, did you go out and watch the show? I managed to get my wife and son out for a while around 1am but both gave it up when the sky wasn't filled with fiery streaks of flaming cometary debris. Some things you need to slow down and take at the pace they are offered.

By 2:45am I totaled only 22 meteors and only two of those were worth mentioning. The first provided about a 10 degree arc of tail that lasted for a little over a second and the second covered a 20 degree arc and lasted for a couple seconds. The second one also was throwing off red sparks as it went and shattered into a bunch of red sparks at the end of it's trail.

I might have seen more but I was fiddling with my camera and wasn't looking up all the time.

31 years ago I proposed for the first time to my wife under a shower of the Perseids.

She said maybe in five years.

Five years later on Labor day weekend we got married.

Like I said, some things you need to slow down and take at the pace they are offered.

BBB


----------



## BBnfamily (Mar 13, 2007)

I got all the neighbors out on Monday night. We started around 9pm with a backyard campfire. Roasted mallows and did s'mores. My 10 year dd old saw the first one around 9:30.

Then my 10 year old and I took a seat on our deck around 11:30pm and laid there til we saw some. They came in spurts. We were shouting with excitement. Hope the neighbors didn't hear us. With all that commotion my 8 year ds came down and we had such a good time. We saw them in spurts with about 2-3 at a time. We heard our neighbors from across the street still out (yes at 1am in the morning) a mother and daughter late night talk. We ran over and told them. Again we watched on the grass with pillows and blankets til 2am. We saw about 3 sets of 3 again, and then went to bed. The kids didn't wake up til 11am. They had such a good time.

BB


----------

